# Slang terms



## Voltech

We are all from different parts of the country/world. I wonder what some people call different things. The ones that stand out in my mind are:

****** - Diagonal cuter
Wire Balls - Wire nuts
Rabbit ears - wire cutters
Red heads - those red things you use with BX


----------



## nolabama

*****
wire nuts
rabbit ears 
red devils 

'round here


----------



## BuzzKill

never heard of rabbit ears.


----------



## nolabama

rabbit ears = greenlee 727


----------



## BuzzKill

nothing.


----------



## Voltech

if you look at them open they look like rabbit ears...thats what I was told


----------



## 480sparky

Electrical Slang Terms.


----------



## waco

480sparky said:


> Electrical Slang Terms.


How about a link for us computer illiterates?

Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky

waco said:


> How about a link for us computer illiterates?


Electrical Slang Terms.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Funny thing is.. The good old "F-Strap" / "*MADISON CLIP" *has more names then anything..

Whats the real name for the ones for Octagon boxes?.. I always called/ordered them as (speedy brackets)


----------



## leland

Toronto Sparky said:


> Funny thing is.. The good old "F-Strap" / "*MADISON CLIP" *has more names then anything..
> 
> Whats the real name for the ones for Octagon boxes?.. I always called/ordered them as (speedy brackets)



They make special ones for that!? Damn- I gotta get on that band wagon.

'Mad bars' (after the battleship maddison-word around here) work for every box- tin snips will adjust them any way you need.
Rabbit ears- never heard that-


----------



## Marcus

Voltech said:


> if you look at them open they look like rabbit ears...thats what I was told


We call these bad boys 'Parrot beaks' or 'Cocky beaks' (after the Cockatoo)

For obvious reasons.


----------



## Vintage Sounds

I checked the definition of BX cable on that site and it showed me something a little different from what I'm used to calling BX. The stuff they defined had some mylar layer on the inside that negates the need for anti-shorts. Never seen that before, but it would be handy.

The BX here has paper around the conductor insulation and a bare copper ground. You still need anti-shorts. I guess this is closer to the US definition of armoured cable.


----------



## knomore

***** - Diagonal cuter
Wire nuts - Wire nuts
Bull ***** - wire cutters
Goddamnits - those red things you use with BX
kybo - Portable Toilet


----------



## mattsilkwood

Cowboys- mineralacs, I think that's a texas thing.
Chum attack- taking a poo


----------



## 480sparky

knomore said:


> ............ki-bo - Portable Toilet


Kybo.:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER

Peckerhead


----------



## knomore

480sparky said:


> Kybo.:thumbsup:


You know a bit much about this "Kybo"... I am wondering a bit about your sanity.


----------



## sparky970

LRT's (little red things) - anti-shorts


----------



## sparks134

pinchin a loaf, aka taking a dump or should I say leaving one. :laughing:


----------



## sparks134

Roach Coach = lunch truck


----------



## 480sparky

knomore said:


> You know a bit much about this "Kybo"... I am wondering a bit about your sanity.



At one time, it was a trade name.


----------



## Marcus

mattsilkwood said:


> Chum attack- taking a poo


haha I like that one - my personal favourite:

Taking a dump - Drop the kids off at the pool
Toilet paper - Snapper wrapper, poo tickets, etc. 

Quite often architect's drawings are referred to as snapper wrappers.


----------



## 480sparky

Thumb Gum = Duct Seal.


----------



## mattsilkwood

Plumb stick-level


----------



## Vintage Sounds

480sparky said:


> Thumb Gum = Duct Seal.


We always call that stuff "dog****"


----------



## pudge565

480sparky said:


> Thumb Gum = Duct Seal.


Monkey **** here. If you would call a SH and ask for it they would know exactly what you wanted too.


----------



## stryker21

Marcus said:


> haha I like that one - my personal favourite:
> 
> Taking a dump - Drop the kids off at the pool


That one is good. My favorite is taking the browns to the super bowl


----------



## CFine

Voltech said:


> We are all from different parts of the country/world. I wonder what some people call different things. The ones that stand out in my mind are:
> 
> ****** - Diagonal cuter
> Wire Balls - Wire nuts
> Rabbit ears - wire cutters
> Red heads - those red things you use with BX


*****- diagonal cuter
Nuts - wire nuts
Strippers - wire cutter/stripper
Bushings - anti short bushings


----------



## 480sparky

stryker21 said:


> That one is good. My favorite is taking the browns to the super bowl


I typically say "Paying my union dues down at the hall."


----------



## hiamp

Voltech said:


> if you look at them open they look like rabbit ears...thats what I was told


 We call them cindy loppers


----------



## kbsparky

WE call `em bunny cutters. :blink:


----------



## 220/221

Wobbly


----------



## CFine

220/221 said:


> Wobbly


i heard those called swirly by a lot of people around here.


----------



## 220/221

Sounds a little gay^ :001_unsure:


----------



## 480sparky

220/221 said:


> Wobbly


Weekie-Weeks.

Because when you use them, they go weeeeek, weeeeek, weeeeeek........

Or else Spinners.


----------



## sparks134

someone took my tworrly...


----------



## Dennis Alwon

kbsparky said:


> WE call `em bunny cutters. :blink:


When I was in NYC forty-five years ago those cable cutters were called rabbis-- Can you guess why?


----------



## wishmaster68

stryker21 said:


> That one is good. My favorite is taking the browns to the super bowl


blowin mud


----------



## 480sparky

Dennis Alwon said:


> When I was in NYC forty-five years ago those cable cutters were called rabbis-- Can you guess why?



It has to do with a bris.


----------



## John Valdes

Sorry. Deleted


----------



## Dennis Alwon

480sparky said:


> It has to do with a bris.


:thumbup:


----------



## sparky970

Vintage Sounds said:


> We always call that stuff "dog****"


duck or bear


----------



## sparky970

stryker21 said:


> That one is good. My favorite is taking the browns to the super bowl


Layin down some wolf bait.


----------



## BDB

kbsparky said:


> WE call `em bunny cutters. :blink:


Rabbit gun

Donkey **** - Wire pulling sock (looks like a strain relief without the connector

Chinese money - RE washers


----------



## Rudeboy

The worst slang term used in our industry could very well be _jap wrap_.


----------



## chris856

220/221 said:


> Wobbly


 Wibbly driver


----------



## chris856

Linemen's=Bullnose
My friends and boeing aren't allowed to call diaganol cutters "*****"


----------



## regieleeroth

Channel locks - Dogs (Michigan/Midwest thing)
Linemans - Sidecuts or Nines
Anti-shorts - Redheads
Electrical tape - Jap wrap
Good Electrical tape - TreTre
Rigid - Scrigid
Level - Bubblestick
Spying foreman - Soft Walker (as opposed to a key jangler)
Inner City Electrician - Looper (won't take a job unless it's on the bus loop)
Traveler - Hoop or Hoopie. No idea where this came from.

Offset Nipple - called a "wiggle connector" by my apprentice the other day... Been razzing him constantly for that one.:no:

Rod coupling - "Long nut" ... took us like five minutes to figure out what this kid was looking for a few years ago.


----------



## 480sparky

How many ET Usernames are there for TROLL now? :whistling2:


----------



## sparks134

to many!


----------



## knowshorts

condom - arlington emt bushings
***ican space shuttle - outhouse
duece - GC


----------



## 480sparky

Suit : Anyone on the jobsite wearing a suit. Meaning: This person has no field construction experience.


----------



## Dead eye

Rudeboy said:


> The worst slang term used in our industry could very well be _jap wrap_.


Why? Did you ever use Jap wrap? You know why they called it Jap wrap, right?

I worked for a really tight EC who was always cutting corners. He bought some "Cobra" branded black tape and bragged about how cheap it was. I opened the roll and found they forgot one thing. The adhesive! I threw it across the floor and it unrolled itself.


----------



## Dead eye

Twisted Sisters= *****= Diagonal cutters
Dog turd= 3M firestop stick


----------



## Buddha In Babylon

Dead eye said:


> Why? Did you ever use Jap wrap? You know why they called it Jap wrap, right?


 
Why? Because the slang term is an ethnic slur, that's why. もしかしたらお前はそんなに馬鹿じゃなかったらそれはよく分かるやろう。
I don't particularly like hearing this term used, but i don't think any guys use it maliciously, so i let it pass often.


----------



## Vintage Sounds

Rudeboy said:


> The worst slang term used in our industry could very well be _jap wrap_.


Yeah, it has a certain "I'm proud of being ignorant!" vibe to it.


----------



## kawimudslinger

wishmaster68 said:


> blowin mud


"droppin' the kids off at the pool"

"Givin' birth to another American"
lol jk...in the Alberta Oil Sands its actually called "giving birth to another newfie"....sorry electricnewf 

I also seen in a ****ter stall on the toiler paper dispenser it said 
"Pipefitter Union ID card, wipe to activate"


----------



## PDX-SPARKY

Torquing a moon fish.:thumbsup:

***** =***** 
Linesmans=Nines or sidecutters
Tape measure = Rule
drywall saw= Keyhole saw
fish sticks
anti-shorts
steam boats
donkey ****= SER cable

and whatever else gets yelled my way,


----------



## Southeast Power

Toronto Sparky said:


> Funny thing is.. The good old "F-Strap" / "*MADISON CLIP" *has more names then anything..
> 
> Whats the real name for the ones for Octagon boxes?.. I always called/ordered them as (speedy brackets)


3" round box
or
4" round box
or
Deck Box if its the kind you nail to a deck...

BTW,

the 4" square ones are called 1900 boxes!!

If it is deep and has 1" KOs its a stove box


----------



## Voltech

kawimudslinger said:


> "droppin' the kids off at the pool"
> 
> "Givin' birth to another American"
> lol jk...in the Alberta Oil Sands its actually called "giving birth to another newfie"....sorry electricnewf
> 
> I also seen in a ****ter stall on the toiler paper dispenser it said
> "Pipefitter Union ID card, wipe to activate"


I just use.. I got a baby turtle trying to poke his head out..or Im about on cotton


----------



## NolaTigaBait

I have to take a dog chit.


----------



## Voltech

NolaTigaBait said:


> I have to take a dog chit.


 You better leave it you sick summnabytch:laughing::laughing:


----------



## knowshorts

What's with all the poo? What ever happened to going to the head?


----------



## stryker21

I got a Prairie Dog touching cloth...


----------



## electricalmarket

knowshorts said:


> What's with all the poo? What ever happened to going to the head?


Haven't heard that one in awhile!

Or how about what's on the tube? No one knows what a "tube" is nowadays... all these flatscreens killed the term!


----------



## ggunn

electricalmarket said:


> Haven't heard that one in awhile!
> 
> Or how about what's on the tube? No one knows what a "tube" is nowadays... all these flatscreens killed the term!


I bought a CRT portable TV a couple of years ago for our guest bedroom; I think I got the last one.

I was in a renewable energy CE course a few months ago where the instructor asked if we knew of an instance where the government's action actually dictated an _increase_ in consumers' energy consumption. The answer was digital flat screen TV.


----------



## JoeKP

i always thought "rabbit ears" were the term for the double antenna that went on the top of an old tv before cable tv was popular


----------



## Toronto Sparky

JoeKP said:


> i always thought "rabbit ears" were the term for the double antenna that went on the top of an old tv before cable tv was popular



I'm told you can buy a digital version of them now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toronto Sparky

ggunn said:


> I bought a CRT portable TV a couple of years ago for our guest bedroom; I think I got the last one.
> 
> I was in a renewable energy CE course a few months ago where the instructor asked if we knew of an instance where the government's action actually dictated an _increase_ in consumers' energy consumption. The answer was digital flat screen TV.



Guess my age is showing.. I have 2 26" CRTs and 2 20" CRTs in the house.. My oldest son has a tuner card on his computer (two screens)...(TV would just take up more room) That being said all five computers in the house have LCD screens. 
I also have a 14" portable CRT in the garage.. ( I use that for watching baseball in the backyard  )


----------



## Navyguy

Horse **** - Kellems Grip
Mellow Yellow - Yellow 77
Zip ties - tyraps
Sawzall - reciprocating saw (unless it is a Milwaukee)
Skil saw - circular saw (unless it is a Skil)
There are tons of tool ones actually.
Eyes - safety glasses
toque - hard hat

Cheers


----------



## 480sparky

Toronto Sparky said:


> I'm told you can buy a digital version of them now. :thumbsup:


Yep. They're exactly like the old analog ones, but cost 3 times as much.:whistling2:


----------



## sparkysteve

@$$holes.









Circumcisors








1/0's


----------



## 480sparky

sparkysteve said:


> @$$holes.



Black buttons.


----------



## hiamp

Navyguy said:


> Horse **** - Kellems Grip
> Mellow Yellow - Yellow 77
> Zip ties - tyraps
> Sawzall - reciprocating saw (unless it is a Milwaukee)
> Skil saw - circular saw (unless it is a Skil)
> There are tons of tool ones actually.
> Eyes - safety glasses
> toque - hard hat
> 
> Cheers


Yellow 77...we used to say it took 200 pygmies masturbating 50 elephants to make 1 bucket of yellow 77, so don't waste it


----------



## drsparky

Aqua-Gel blue = smurf-cum


----------



## jculber

220/221 said:


> Wobbly



The Whirling Dirvish. Worked with an older Journeyman who couldn't remember the name of a lot of tools. This one stuck with me.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Yellow 77 = Baby 5hit


----------



## Voltech

Afterthought box = Cut-in box


----------



## 480sparky

Blunder Plug = knockout seal.


----------



## mattsilkwood

drsparky said:


> Aqua-Gel blue = smurf-cum


 smurf gizz


----------



## MadRoper

480sparky said:


> Blunder Plug = knockout seal.


A roll of KO seals:


----------



## Droid

CFine said:


> i heard those called swirly by a lot of people around here.


Hey, what are those things? I've never seen them before, and what do they do? I know they are screwdrivers, but why the offset?


----------



## sparkytrician

220/221 said:


> Wobbly


Limp d*** screwdriver


----------



## nitro71

Some people seem so proud to call wire scraps rabbit like they are privy to some important information. When I first heard that I was thinking WTF? Don't you people have something better to do like learn the code.


----------



## 480sparky

Droid said:


> Hey, what are those things? I've never seen them before, and what do they do? I know they are screwdrivers, but why the offset?


You move your hand in a small circle, and the screw turns.


----------



## Speedy Petey

480sparky said:


> You move your hand in a small circle, and the screw turns.


Yup. I love mine. 
Been using them for over 20 years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Electric Al

Basically like a speed wrench,or a crank. Now, I may sound like an old crank, I used to have one,many years ago,hardly used it. Not a necessity !
:wheelchair:


----------



## Droid

sparkytrician said:


> Limp d*** screwdriver


Hmmm, what is it for? It doesnt make any sense to me what that is used for. Does it work like a crank? :blink: Where do you use it?


----------



## Dead eye

Your not really in the electrical field, are you?


----------



## 480sparky

Droid said:


> Hmmm, what is it for? It doesnt make any sense to me what that is used for. Does it work like a crank? :blink: Where do you use it?



Are you serious? You've never seen these?


----------



## chris856

Droid said:


> Hmmm, what is it for? It doesnt make any sense to me what that is used for. Does it work like a crank? :blink: Where do you use it?


 I use it mostly for trim screws on faceplates.


----------



## Droid

Dead eye said:


> Your not really in the electrical field, are you?


Oh yeah. Since 1989. But I have never seen one of those driver's before. Maybe they don't have them here in BC. I am going to check with my supplier's tomorrow.


----------



## Droid

480sparky said:


> Are you serious? You've never seen these?


Honest! I never have, in fact I think they would be useless. How do you torque down the screw at the end of the turn? I can see the "speed" in screwing down a screw, but generally all the phillips head screws I've ever dealt with are panel screws and fixture screws.........hmmm, maybe fixture screws, but I throw away the ones that come in the supplied fixtures, and replace them with #8/32's. And then I use the screw-gun.


----------



## Droid

chris856 said:


> I use it mostly for trim screws on faceplates.


Trim screws on faceplates? Ours are slotted. Thank you for your reply.
United states has many things that we don't have in tools and 4x4 parts.


----------



## Speedy Petey

480sparky said:


> How many ET Usernames are there for TROLL now? :whistling2:


Guys, I removed the other posts on this subject. I will do so again if I see others. Let's all try not to feed the trolls by constantly talking about them.


----------



## Speedy Petey

Droid said:


> Trim screws on faceplates? Ours are slotted. Thank you for your reply.
> United states has many things that we don't have in tools and 4x4 parts.


They come in two slotted sizes, two phillips sizes and also square head.

If you tried one and got used to it you'd know why they are so awesome.

And yes, you can get some torque out of them. I can easily drive a 1" drywall screw into SPF with one. Then again SPF is like balsa wood.


----------



## Droid

Thank you! I will see if we have them. Cool.
("Andy, on the 2 wire drop to the switch from the light, the black is hot, and the white is the neutral right?")


----------



## mlglodowski

what is a corn clamp?


----------



## bill39

480sparky said:


> Electrical Slang Terms.


OK, I give. Can you actually get to an electrical slang area from this link.
Guess I'm just totally computer illiterate.

Thanks.


----------



## 480sparky

bill39 said:


> OK, I give. Can you actually get to an electrical slang area from this link.
> Guess I'm just totally computer illiterate.
> 
> Thanks.



The linked site has gone belly-up since I posted it.


----------



## pudge565

bill39 said:


> OK, I give. Can you actually get to an electrical slang area from this link.
> Guess I'm just totally computer illiterate.
> 
> Thanks.


Negative, the site it used to link to no longer exists.


----------



## Speedy Petey

mlglodowski said:


> what is a corn clamp?


I think you mean acorn clamp.


----------



## Eh Sparky

lets see..

Marrettes - wire nuts
kliens - linesmans
jacky chans - channel locks
cable cutters - greenlee 727
some guys here call anti shorts uncle talls
tie wraps - zap straps
P clips or caddy straps


----------



## Dhfisher

Corn clamp is used to affix a section of conduit to the flange of a "I" beam at usually 90 degrees. It is "u"shaped through a cast flange and threaded at both ends of the "u".


----------



## TOOL_5150

Speedy Petey said:


> Yup. I love mine.
> Been using them for over 20 years. :thumbsup:


Must not be a klein.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Reducing washers = chinese money


----------



## Theriot

Crapper- Just because a man invents the toilet the movement is named after him.


----------



## tkb

Pulling Ell = Jake
White Pulling Lube = Camel Cum


----------



## TOOL_5150

Anyone call pigtailing "T tapping"???


----------



## Nebelectrician

Duct seal= elephant s"""
Metal stud brackets= dollar brackets
Red concrete anchors= Jordan anchors
Plastic box extensions= crybabies 
F straps= battleships
Just a few that come to mind


----------



## sparky970

mlglodowski said:


> what is a corn clamp?


Right angle clamp, RC clamp, u bolt clamp


----------



## Dash Dingo

R.C.H.

When something is just short or a hair off we say.. "Move it an R.C.H. that way." Or... "Just an RCH to your right."

Do I have to explain what the letters RCH stand for?


----------



## mdfriday

Dash Dingo said:


> R.C.H.
> 
> When something is just short or a hair off we say.. "Move it an R.C.H. that way." Or... "Just an RCH to your right."
> 
> Do I have to explain what the letters RCH stand for?


Yes, please do.


----------



## Magnettica

TOOL_5150 said:


> Anyone call pigtailing "T tapping"???


No. :no:


----------



## 480sparky

mdfriday said:


> Yes, please do.


Red ---- hair.


----------



## brian john

480sparky said:


> Red ---- hair.


Black a bit more than a red and blond the finest of all.


----------



## LARMGUY

Dash Dingo said:


> R.C.H.
> 
> When something is just short or a hair off we say.. "Move it an R.C.H. that way." Or... "Just an RCH to your right."
> 
> Do I have to explain what the letters RCH stand for?


I love true redheads!


----------



## Bbsound

We have been referring to our impact drivers as "zip zip MFer"


----------



## azsly1

http://www.garvinindustries.com/Hanging-and-Support/Pipe-and-Conduit/Conduit-Clamps--Right-Angle


----------



## fanelle

I used to get made fun of by the guys around here for calling antishorts red devils. They thought I made that up.


----------



## ampman

TOOL_5150 said:


> Anyone call pigtailing "T tapping"???


only the fire alarm guys


----------



## sparky970

fanelle said:


> I used to get made fun of by the guys around here for calling antishorts red devils. They thought I made that up.



We call them LRT's. Little red things


----------



## ratrod56

Klien side cutters= Heavys
*****= ****** or manfloras ( spanish for ******)
yellow77= monkey cum
any hammer not estwing= grandamas picture hanging hammer
wirenuts= fireballs
channel locks= Dogs
residential guys= Romex Rocket
kiss asses= suck asses
MC cable stripper/ fishing reel
Good looking woman passing by= Purple wirenut
Foreman= straw boss
5th year apprentice right before he turns out= smartest guy on the jobsite
1st year journeyman= dumbest person on the jobsite


----------



## chewy

Drywall saw/jab saw = Gib saw, Gib is a brand name of drywall thats used here.

Smoko = morning break before lunch.

"Give it a wank" = pull a cable up and down so a guy down the run can identify it from the others. 

Skilly = Circular saw, from the brand name Skil but applied to them all.

Rangi/Hori = Used to describe rough work or something cobbled together from unassuming items, a somewhat racist term only to be used good naturedly round your mates.

Rattler = impact driver.

Poly grips = channellocks.

Hivi = flourescent vest.

Gumboots = rubber boots.

Jing slingo = installing cables with no support and in a very untidy manner.

Poets Day = Piss Off Early Tomorrows Saturday.

Noter = A snitch.

Beauracrats = the client, project managers, anyone that doesnt look like they belong on site.

Chocolate Block = strip connector.

Spyman = pronounced like the min in airman, someone that has been spoken to by the managers and is now taking a pointed interest in other peoples work.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

chewy said:


> Poets Day = Piss Off Early Tomorrows Saturday.


 
Added to my arsenal....:laughing:


----------



## Hallmark

Greiver - Union Steward

Gaff or Gaffer - foreman

Double Bubble - 2 x overtime

Clumbsome - Lineman

Narrowback _ Inside electrician


----------



## Southeast Power

Rudeboy said:


> The worst slang term used in our industry could very well be _jap wrap_.


Yeah I hate it too since its really made in China.


----------



## HARRY304E

jrannis said:


> Yeah I hate it too since its really made in China.


You mean made for free in china by slaves.


----------



## Southeast Power

HARRY304E said:


> You mean made for free in china by slaves.


It's more like people don't seem to understand that whole Asia thing. Kinda like the movie Grand Torino.


----------



## HARRY304E

jrannis said:


> It's more like people don't seem to understand that whole Asia thing. Kinda like the movie Grand Torino.


I'll have to watch that sometime.


----------



## ndando

Modestly amusing history of electrical slang: https://www.esticom.com/what-are-the-origins-of-electrical-slang/


----------



## wildleg

lemonade - the jars of piss that some foreigners leave around the job site


----------



## mitch65

Uncle longs
*****, diags, side cutters


----------



## joebanana

When I was doing refinery work, we called the large temporary cables "horse ****", and pot heads on motors "pecker heads". Exploded motors/equipment, were called victims of "spontaneous rapid self disassembly". And Nomex coveralls were "body bags", because that's basically what they were. Before they implemented body bags, there was a huge fire in the FCCU (fluid catalyst cracker) unit, and two unit operators got caught up in it, and when their corpses were hit with the fire monitors, the pieces scattered. It took the coroner's team almost a week to find/sort all the pieces. Fire jobs are nasty, that one was exceptionally nasty. Just sayin'.


----------



## stuiec

joebanana said:


> when i was doing refinery work, we called the large temporary cables "horse ****", and pot heads on motors "pecker heads". Exploded motors/equipment, were called victims of "spontaneous rapid self disassembly". And nomex coveralls were "body bags", because that's basically what they were. Before they implemented body bags, there was a huge fire in the fccu (fluid catalyst cracker) unit, and two unit operators got caught up in it, and when their corpses were hit with the fire monitors, the pieces scattered. It took the coroner's team almost a week to find/sort all the pieces. Fire jobs are nasty, that one was exceptionally nasty. Just sayin'.


----------



## Jarp Habib

ratrod56 said:


> Klien side cutters= Heavys
> *****= ****** or manfloras ( spanish for ******)
> yellow77= monkey cum
> any hammer not estwing= grandamas picture hanging hammer
> wirenuts= fireballs
> channel locks= Dogs
> residential guys= Romex Rocket
> kiss asses= suck asses
> MC cable stripper/ fishing reel
> Good looking woman passing by= Purple wirenut
> Foreman= straw boss
> 5th year apprentice right before he turns out= smartest guy on the jobsite
> 1st year journeyman= dumbest person on the jobsite


Actually talked with a bricklayer foreman about straw boss. He said it goes back a loooooong time. The straw boss was apparently the guy responsible for adding the proper amount of straw to the clay back when bricks were made by hand. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 360max

Jarp Habib said:


> Actually talked with a bricklayer foreman about straw boss. He said it goes back a loooooong time. The straw boss was apparently the guy responsible for adding the proper amount of straw to the clay back when bricks were made by hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I thought straw boss is lead jw under forman


----------



## Jarp Habib

Might have been co-opted by somebody in your area at some point. I've only ever heard mason foremen called strawboss around here. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Anathera

plastic romex connectors - black beauties
*****
f clips - battleships
anti shorts - redeyes


----------



## NC Plc

Equipment - The 3:00 AM booty call you never want.


----------



## JRaef

I used the term "peckerhead" in a training program I did for VFDs. I used it for about 2 years before it made its way back to someone who turned it in to HR as an "inappropriate sexual reference" and I got written up with a recommendation for a reprimand from my boss. He told me to research it and find out if there was a source for the term that was not sexual in nature. I looked and looked, I found lots of guesses as the the obvious origin, but nothing offering any alternate explanations. In the end, I did collect enough evidence of it being a very standard electrical term, so I avoided the official reprimand by agreeing to remove it from my PowerPoint presentation and call it a "motor termination box". What I did get away with was putting it in quotes like that, so I get a chuckle out of the class when they ask why and I relate the story.


----------



## Dash Dingo

Taking a dump = Code Brown.

Farting = Blowing kisses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 220/221

Zombie thread=.....well, I think everyone knows that term 


PS. Usually resurrected by a first time poster with an agenda (I didn't check the link)


----------



## zac

220/221 said:


> Zombie thread=.....well, I think everyone knows that term
> 
> 
> PS. Usually resurrected by a first time poster with an agenda (I didn't check the link)


Yep. ..estimating software company in Texas, just like the guy who zombie bumped this thread. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa

"Since straw is fundamentally a by-product of the real business of a farm, it's not surprising to learn that a "straw boss" is not the "big boss" of any job, but rather an assistant or subordinate boss, usually on the level of the foreman of a work crew. The term is said to have arisen from the usual arrangement of workers threshing wheat in the fields. The primary boss would be in charge of the wheat entering the threshing apparatus, while the assistant, or "straw," boss would supervise the crew gathering and baling the straw that the thresher discarded. "Straw boss" first appeared in print in the late 1800's, and quickly became a metaphor for any low-level supervisor. And since straw bosses rarely wield any real power aside from the ability to make those under them miserable, "straw boss" today is often a synonym for a petty and vindictive superior. 

Yahoo answers.

%%%%%%%%

The Boss commanded from the head of the threshing machine -- the Straw Boss lead the detail dealing with the @ss end of the machine.

To comprehend the type of thresher brought into wide use -- sit through "Of Mice and Men" (1939) -- for you will see just such a primitive thresher in use and how it was manned.

Today, nobody uses a stationary thresher.


----------



## telsa

Straw boss = in charge of the worthless.

Yikes.


----------



## midnight-theme

Rudeboy said:


> The worst slang term used in our industry could very well be _jap wrap_.


yeah i almost couldnt believe it when i heard that one. thats the only outright bad one ive seen aside from ***** which is borderline.


----------



## bill39

midnight-theme said:


> yeah i almost couldnt believe it when i heard that one. thats the only outright bad one ive seen aside from ***** which is borderline.


Wow! You guys evidently don't get around much. And I believe dikes is slang for diagonal cutters.

Back in the 70's jap wrap was while maybe not PC, it was true. The stuff from Japan and Asia was not very good. I still believe 3M tape is the best.


----------



## zac

bill39 said:


> Wow! You guys evidently don't get around much. And I believe dikes is slang for diagonal cutters.
> 
> Back in the 70's jap wrap was while maybe not PC, it was true. The stuff from Japan and Asia was not very good. I still believe 3M tape is the best.


I know it's pretty pathetic. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anathera

3m definitely takes it. Our boss bought the $2 lowes special for a large commercial remodel to wrap receptacles with. Definitely was not worth the money saved that stuff was terrible


----------



## fisstech

the guys in charge of crews make 105% of journeyman wage, which is under general foreman rate so we call them "nickelman"


----------



## LightsOn81

Aqua Blu gel is Smurf jizz
Yellow 77- yogurt
Whirlybird- MC cutters
String spaghetti- running Romex
Roping houses- residential electric
Helicopter strap- those brackets you put on a box and rod in the ceiling
Slut- Kindorf
Slut slaps- Kindorf straps
Brain bucket - hard hat
A raise- a ladder
A big raise - a lift
Al Qaeda - inspectors


----------



## just the cowboy

*Red heads*

Anti-shorts- red heads ( you'll be dead without your red head)


----------



## ralpha494

I used to call my MC cutter my Pocket Fisherman.


----------



## theJcK

Anathera said:


> 3m definitely takes it. Our boss bought the $2 lowes special for a large commercial remodel to wrap receptacles with. Definitely was not worth the money saved that stuff was terrible


I hear it called JapWrap a lot but boss knows Slowes has Super 33+ and 88 right? Why wrap receptacles though? Honestly I use to wrap wirenuts in heaters and motors when I first started..


----------



## Anathera

Yeah we were putting a couple hundred receptacles into old metal boxes that were pretty tight, he likes to wrap them to make them easier to remove (he does a lot of work live) and to reduce the chance of an accidental arc while the receptacles are in use. We hoped to save a good bit because we were on a tight budget and the super 33 was about twice the price or more, turns out most of the cheap didn't work anyways


----------



## theJcK

Hmm.. yea thats what I thought. It makes sense as long as you leave a rats tail I guess but those ways are dying out. I know lots of people (myself included) spend a dollar to try and save a nickel.


----------



## John Valdes

Anathera said:


> 3m definitely takes it. Our boss bought the $2 lowes special for a large commercial remodel to wrap receptacles with. Definitely was not worth the money saved that stuff was terrible





Anathera said:


> Yeah we were putting a couple hundred receptacles into old metal boxes that were pretty tight, he likes to wrap them to make them easier to remove (he does a lot of work live) and to reduce the chance of an accidental arc while the receptacles are in use. We hoped to save a good bit because we were on a tight budget and the super 33 was about twice the price or more, turns out most of the cheap didn't work anyways


Every time I run into a receptacle wrapped in tape, my first words are HACK.
I understand why some people do it. But those people must never have to come back and get that oily, black, sticky substance all over their hands.
I'm not calling you a hack BTW.


----------



## mpcxl

gazinta - connector


----------



## LightsOn81

Leash- any company supplied communication device


----------



## Buttonwoodworks

Batwings- metal straps to fasten MC Cable to Hanging / Drop Ceiling drop wire


----------



## Mtsparky911

Pig dicks


----------



## Longhorn70

Cental Texas
Anti-shorts- Red Devils
Linesmans-Kleins
Side cutters-*****
Channel locks-Mexican wrench
(Topped the jap wrap in racial terms,I didn't come up with it)
Drywall clips- battleships
Grid wire mc straps-bat wings
Mc cutter-roto-zip
Screw in drywall anchor-pigs ****
FSG-friggin slow guy
DTR ELECTRIC-where guy who's getting fired is going(down the road)


----------



## Norcal

kawimudslinger said:


> "droppin' the kids off at the pool"
> 
> "Givin' birth to another American"
> lol jk...in the Alberta Oil Sands its actually called "giving birth to another newfie"....sorry electricnewf
> 
> *I also seen in a ****ter stall on the toiler paper dispenser it said
> "Pipefitter Union ID card, wipe to activate"*


----------



## eddy current

Secure - ex = armoured fire alarm wire
flips = f-clips


----------



## sparky970

I learned what a "Colorado Jim" is today


----------



## sparky970

JRaef said:


> I used the term "peckerhead" in a training program I did for VFDs. I used it for about 2 years before it made its way back to someone who turned it in to HR as an "inappropriate sexual reference" and I got written up with a recommendation for a reprimand from my boss. He told me to research it and find out if there was a source for the term that was not sexual in nature. I looked and looked, I found lots of guesses as the the obvious origin, but nothing offering any alternate explanations. In the end, I did collect enough evidence of it being a very standard electrical term, so I avoided the official reprimand by agreeing to remove it from my PowerPoint presentation and call it a "motor termination box". What I did get away with was putting it in quotes like that, so I get a chuckle out of the class when they ask why and I relate the story.


Most engineers will call it a peckerhead


----------



## Ason

http://www.garvinindustries.com/images/itemimages/kob-50.jpg - Black Assholes

http://www.automationdirect.com/images/overviews/bryant_cord_grips_pulling_catalog_300.jpg - Horse C*ock

Wire Nut - Marette (never heard anyone call them anything else)
Brown Noser - Bag Licker or Baggie :laughing:

Edit: Any side work or under the table stuff is called scab work or scabbin'


----------



## theJcK

Ive always called it the Chinese finger trap thingy


----------



## Electek inc

Slim jims, 2 men in a boat.


----------



## TheProgrammer

Joy Jelly = silicone compound for elbow terminators


----------



## dmxtothemax

what we call rabbit ears in Australia










not -


----------



## TRurak

Madison bars = battleships 

If you face the 2 pieces that wrap into the box up you will see


----------



## brian john

D1CK Head - What my employees call me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

brian john said:


> D1CK Head - What my employees call me.


Gnats is what I'd call them.

Guys Not Allowed To Stay (you're fired)


----------



## LARMGUY

"Bees"










"Picos"









"Tweeker"











Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## splatz

LARMGUY said:


> "Bees"


I have heard those called beanies, I like to call them maggots, but I also like calling these things maggots 










and depending on the kind of day I am having occasionally call these things 








or these things 









maggots too, WHICH IS WRONG, I know, and not helpful, I KNOW, shut up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I have heard those called beanies, I like to call them maggots, but I also like calling these things maggots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and depending on the kind of day I am having occasionally call these things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or these things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maggots too, WHICH IS WRONG, I know, and not helpful, I KNOW, shut up.


Maggots is a nice name for 4 out of 6 items pictured.


----------



## Signal1

LARMGUY said:


> "Bees"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Chicklets


----------



## Jhellwig

PTP time= paid to poop time.

Pig=the tools we send down the pipeline. They squeal depending on the type.


----------



## icdubois

Jhellwig said:


> PTP time= paid to poop time.
> 
> Pig=the tools we send down the pipeline. They squeal depending on the type.


I've heard guys say "they make a dollar, I make a dime that's why I poop on company time"

And don't forget about the pig launchers.


----------



## Mr.Awesome

Hammer Pliers


----------



## Mr.Awesome

theJcK said:


> Ive always called it the Chinese finger trap thingy


Horse Co*k.


One site I worked on had a jman who spent all day in the trailer drawing out pipe racks and stuff that hardly ever worked out (yet we were given copies to try and follow) instead of helping on site.
Eventually most of the company started referring to these as "Mitch's drawrings" in the stereotypical voice of a mentally challenged person.


----------



## telsa

Mr.Awesome said:


> Horse Co*k.
> 
> 
> One site I worked on had a jman who spent all day in the trailer drawing out pipe racks and stuff that hardly ever worked out (yet we were given copies to try and follow) instead of helping on site.
> Eventually most of the company started referring to these as "Mitch's drawrings" in the stereotypical voice of a mentally challenged person.


Sounds like OCD.

I knew of one foreman who tried to run his job from the job trailer -- as in he never left it.

The results were riotous... his under-forman// aide couldn't scale the prints properly. The results were branch circuit PVC under-slab runs extending outside the building... totally missing their targets. This happened under protest, BTW. Only too late the dope was fired.


----------



## Jhellwig

icdubois said:


> I've heard guys say "they make a dollar, I make a dime that's why I poop on company time"
> 
> And don't forget about the pig launchers.


Yeah I forgot about the launchers and catchers.

Horse **** to me is explosion proof flexible conduit.

A donkey **** is the extendable spout to load dry product into trucks and rail cars.


----------



## Gnome

Signal1 said:


> Chicklets


Jelly beans


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TheProgrammer said:


> Here it is guys,
> 
> 
> [link removed]
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Thank me later


For what?

That site a the three or four terms there are like click bait, seems like bullchit to me.

Do you get paid per view?


----------



## mitch65

uncle longs= antishorts
lineman pliers=kleins
pulling soap=yellow 77
winky= voltage tester with light
tweeker= voltic


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Thanks to who ever pulled the link to the bogus site this "programmer" was trying to push off on us.


----------

